# The Age of Conan Clubhouse



## ISMurphy (May 26, 2008)

for anyone planning on playing, is playing, or looking for a home to go to. we are getting a nice crew going on over at www.insomnia-saints.com on the Doomsayer Server. We are going to be a Mercenary Guild, and already have site, ventrilo, and all the tools in place. our core group is in the 35-50 range and we have about 25-30 people that are getting it, got it, or planning to join soon.

so if any TPU folks need a home, hit us up and join in the fun.


----------

